# Pedals With Reflectors??



## oldfart36 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quick question guys. When did Schwinn start putting pedals with reflectors on the middlewieghts ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 15, 2013)

Reflectors in pedals were a govt requirement starting in 1971


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 15, 2013)

i remember around that time,when we would take our bikes to get registered,even if older,the clerk at the fire station telling us we had to retrofit our older bikes with reflector pedals.i think the first year reflectors were also clear and then in 72 the reflectors were amber.71 pedals are pretty hard to find in good shape.


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 15, 2013)

The reason I'm asking is because I swear I remember some of the pedals on the early to mid 60's coming out with reflector pedals. I know when they started to be required, I'm wondering when Schwinn elected to start putting them on the middlewieghts.

Thanks.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 15, 2013)

No middleweights before 71 would have had reflector pedals as they came from Schwinn.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 15, 2013)

most of the reflectors were 1971 dates


----------



## Mickey2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Other brands had them earlier though, common from probably around 1960 , but I am more used to European makers. Why where Schwinn that late with a feature like that? Anyhow, reflectors on the pedals were never a requirement here, just an option.


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank Ralph Nader for initiating an industry wide sweep of bike safety issues starting in about 1969.  He also targeted the Chevy Corvair, Vega, and their pickups because of the location of their gas tanks.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 15, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> Thank Ralph Nader for initiating an industry wide sweep of bike safety issues starting in about 1969.  He also targeted the Chevy Corvair, Vega, and their pickups because of the location of their gas tanks.




And don't forget the Pinto.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 15, 2013)

Reflector pedals might have appeared on children's bikes in '71, but the 27" lightweights with rattrap pedals didn't get reflectors until '72, and those were always amber.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 20, 2013)

GenuineRides said:


> Thank Ralph Nader for initiating an industry wide sweep of bike safety issues starting in about 1969.  He also targeted the Chevy Corvair, Vega, and their pickups because of the location of their gas tanks.




No more American made convertibles after '75 too. I grew up hating that guy.


----------



## GhostlyOne (Dec 11, 2022)

Anyone know the history of 71 clear reflectors? We're they on early ghosts and others and changed to amber later in the year or perhaps production supply issues? I have come across descriptions stating early ghost clears and seen pics of originals with amber reflectors and late year production dates. Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 11, 2022)

higher end road bikes don't come with pedals at all. they install reflectors on your face at the bike shop.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 11, 2022)

A&S may have had clear pedal reflectors, but the June 1, 1977 US federal regulation, (after delays or postponements), may have required amber. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/i...-reflectors-first-required-in-the-usa.139668/


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Dec 12, 2022)

OK   here is some nice details from the 8/17/1971 News Flash.  Also some info about cushion grips.


----------



## GhostlyOne (Dec 12, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> OK   here is some nice details from the 8/17/1971 News Flash.  Also some info about cushion grips.
> 
> View attachment 1750265



👍


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 13, 2022)

Not Schwinn stuff, but my 1961 JC Higgins Flightliners have reflector pedals.  Big selling point in their 1961 catalog.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 13, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> OK   here is some nice details from the 8/17/1971 News Flash.  Also some info about cushion grips.
> 
> View attachment 1750265




Thanks again for posting this Schwinn dealer "News Flash" as it confirms what I have stated in previous message threads about Schwinn being very detailed in keeping their dealers informed as to changes with this type of information!


----------



## borgward (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't depend on reflectors, or flashing lights. I depend on being aware of what's going on around (and behind) me. Or Helmets (I learned how to fall in grade school gymnastics) Consider YT, the fearless girl in Neal Stephenson's Snow Crash. Yeah I would most definitely wear a helmet tagging a ride down the Interstate! I know a guy that did not wear a helmet in Viet Nam on certain manuvers for the very same reason sited in Snow Crash - it impaired hearing stuff that could kill you. No, I did not support the Vietnam war.  

Seems like the more safety things required, the stupider people get. No I am not against Federal requirements but they could dial them down a bit.


----------

